# Polaroid 20 x 24 Photo - Viva De Los Muertos!



## Ambrosia (Nov 18, 2004)

Shot with the Wisner/Polaroid 20 x 24 inch (extra) Large Format Instant camera. Yes, the film comes out that big, and no you don't shake it! 


Image taken in February 2003 (you could say it was my first official film image). It was right after I stopped playing with digital and before I started using an SLR.  Yeah, I know...i had to pick the BIGGEST film camera to play with first.  :lol


Critiques are welcome. I am not sure how I feel about composition of still life images and how this measures up. 
It's not something I really shoot.


(this is a scan of a slide taken of the original polaroid) 

Here's me with the camera in 2003 (boy do I look different!):





More images to come in the next few days...


----------



## Karalee (Nov 18, 2004)

No critique.

But Dude! That things HUGE!


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 18, 2004)

man that is huge! Cool picture!

Zach


----------



## terri (Nov 18, 2004)

Be happy you got the chance.       That's one awesome looking camera.  I think I'd be so freaked I'd forget everything I ever knew!  

Have you seen lifts and transfers done from this beast???   Now that's some crazy sh*t!!


----------



## Ambrosia (Nov 19, 2004)

I did a transfer, actually.  Not a lift, though.


----------

